# G700 g-tasten programmieren



## RayasVati (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo. Ich nutze Win8 und bei mir funktioniert SetPoint nicht. Gibt es alternativen oder irgendwas was es zum laufen bringt? Es startet einfach nicht

Ich kann es nichtmal deinstallieren...


----------



## ThePapabear (18. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Setpoint gibt es doch gar nicht mehr, schon gar nicht kompatibel zu Win8...
Hier die Logitech Gaming Software herunter laden. Die funktioniert auch unter Windows 8 und lässt dich die Maus so einstellen, wie du es magst. Ich hab sie danach wieder deinstalliert, da man die Profile eh auf der Maus hinterlegen kann (zumindest, soweit ich das verwende) und die Software dann so nicht mehr benötigt.

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## cabmac (18. Januar 2013)

korrekt, ich habe die Maus auf meinem Win7 Rechner, danach auf meinem Win8 upgrade hatte ich die von mir angelegten Profile alle noch auf der Maus, musste also nichts neu einstellen. Die neue Software ist uebrigens mMn besser als die vorherige Setpoint und supereinfach zu verstehen...Wieso willst du die Software wieder runterschmeissen? Willst du sie jedesmla neuinstallieren, wenn du Aenderungen vornehmen willst. Ausserdem bezweifle ich, dass die Maus dann korrekt funktioniert...


----------



## RayasVati (19. Januar 2013)

Ich kann ja nichts einstellen. Hab win komplett neu aufgespielt und das setpoint funktioniert garnicht

Schickt mal ein direkten Download link bitte


----------



## ThePapabear (19. Januar 2013)

ThePapabear schrieb:


> ...
> Hier die Logitech Gaming Software herunter laden....


 
Das *Blaue* da oben wäre eigentlich ein passender Link, der direkt zur Seite mit der Software führt...

Warum ich die Software wieder runter schmeiße? Weil der Windows Treiber absolut ausreicht, die Profile in der Maus sind und über die Taste an der Maus ausgewählt werden können. Dazu braucht´s keine Logitech Software, die im Autostart hängt und mir den Bootvorgang unnötig verlängert.


----------



## RayasVati (19. Januar 2013)

oh man ich hab es jtz erst geschnallt 

kann ich bei einer taste einstellen das ich einmal klicke und ich gleich ein halbes magazin mun rausballer?


Und noch eine Frage um nichts neues öffnen zu müssen.

Ich hab eine G19! 

Würde es funktionieren wenn ich mir noch eine G13 holen würde? Und diese parallel laufen zu lassen. Oder ist das eine Sinnfreie Investition?


----------

